# Boots



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Western or English?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I bought a pair of Durango Rebel square toe pull on work boots about 4-5 months ago and they have been the most comfortable boots I have ever had. Then to top it off they are waterproof and I have waded creeks in them many times as well as all the mud we have had this winter. Great boots!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I love these boots by Ariat. They are basically a hiking boot with a heel. I got them originally because if you need to get off your horse while out riding you'll want a comfortable boot to walk in. I've had my first pair for years and can't seem to wear them out! Worn them all over riding and hiking--they are also waterproof--I tested it. My sis bought me a new pair for Christmas so I'm good to go for years more.  

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/ariat-ladies-terrain-boots/E005505 075 TAU/?srccode=GPSLTB&msclkid=35ddc0785cb21cf6b7a59cd


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

I have a pair of the Big Bass Anderson Bean boots and love the looks of them but they don't hold up to riding/being at the barn every day. They'd be better off as a nice pair of boots. Before these I had Ferrini's and I loved them! They lasted quite a while and they're really cheap!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Paddock boots, I like Dublins. For tall boots, Ariats. I use runners any other time, just get a pair that have a water resistant outer, not mesh.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have found it much the best to have two pair of boots, one for cleaning and the other for riding. Otherwise I trash my riding boots right away. 

I like Mucks for cleaning and Ariat Terrains for riding. I ride english trail. If I rode western I'd probably wear the same though.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

What type of riding are you doing at the moment?

Like Avna, I also use two different pairs of boots. I like to have one pair of waterproof muck/rain boots for barn work and switch into another pair of boots for riding. Ariat paddock riding boots such as the Terrains or heritage are a good brand for both quality and comfort.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I always wear packers unless I am just hiking then I wear Kennetrek Mountain Extreme but for riding and general work lace up packers are great. Wesco, White's, Boulet, Nick's, Hathorn etc.


----------



## Just an equestrian (Jul 20, 2019)

I swear by Ariat. My last pair of boots where Dublins that lasted only a few months but I have had my Ariats for over a year and they show no sign of breaking!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

"Whatever" for cleaning out the barn. Depends on the weather.
I wear Ariat Terrains for riding. Never wear something when you ride out that you can't walk back in.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

If I could have only one pair of boots, it would be my Ariat Terrains. They are water-resistant and easy to clean, comfortable to walk or ride in, and have some ankle support. I don't even have a horse at the moment but I still wear my Terrains more than any other casual footwear. They're even my favorite for motorcycle riding.


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

English or Western?

I've liked Ariat for English and Double H for Western.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like Red Wing cowboy boots but they don't make them for women. I have a pair of Ariat square toe cowboy boots with a 1.75 inch heel that are very good for riding and fine for walking. 

I like a boot with a big enough heel that it cannot go thru the stirrup. I also like a boot loose enough that if it did catch somehow, my foot would come out. They also make caged stirrups you can wear sneakers with, but the cage won't allow my foot to get deep enough into the stirrup.

FWIW, you can ride English in a cowboy boot. You might get some odd looks, but it works fine.


----------



## ThinkIcan (Feb 22, 2019)

*Both kinds of boots! English and Western*

I used to take my English riding lessons in an old pair of Justin Ropers. I still use them for riding and working in the barn. All my boots get a good coating of sno seal. Works great for making it highly water resistance (not exactly waterproof, so I don't go swimming with my boots on!). I suspect it also helps with the life of the leather.

I eventually bought some Ovation Moorlands. They have a tall English-y / all-around look, comfortable enough and are a nice quality.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I like the Ariat Showbaby boots-- I don't think they make them anymore, which is a shame. I bought half a dozen pair when I heard they were discontinued, so I still have a few left  I do have some Probabies, too I like the crepe sole-- it's thick and cushy for comfort while on your feet, and not so clunky as to be a risk in the stirrup. I ride western and my stirrups are wide enough to not hang up a thicker sole, plus I buy my boots a size too large so they would slip off should I ever get hung up. I go through a pair every year or two.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

terrilauge said:


> I am looking to purchase new boots for barn work and riding. I am fairly new to the horse world and would appreciate any recommendations. Thanks!


Well, it will depend on the environment you're dealing with. IF your horse is stabled so it can get messy then I would suggest having a pair of rubber slip on boots for mucking about and pair of lace up boots for riding and riding. If you can find a source for a reproduction of the boots the US Cav had gone to by the 1930s (and the money to buy them) I would go with those. I take the cheaper way and army boots which are about the same, just not as tall as the old Cav boots.

I'll attach a photo of the Cav boots and you can see how they look much like the infantry combat boots.

Cav went to that style since it is far more comfortable for pretty much every use which makes it more practical.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I ride in regular Marine Corps combat boots as well now days because they work well for riding but I can also get off and walk for as far as need be when necessary. I know I can walk 33 miles a day in combat boots and not have any issues. I wouldn't recommend it but I know from experience I can do it.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> I ride in regular Marine Corps combat boots as well now days because they work well for riding but I can also get off and walk for as far as need be when necessary. I know I can walk 33 miles a day in combat boots and not have any issues. I wouldn't recommend it but I know from experience I can do it.


My boyfriend pulls out his Corps boots all the time when we go hiking. For the same reason. He knows he can walk as many miles in whatever terrain as necessary in them. 

I have a few pair of boots as along with tack I like to hoard boots. I have some Justin ropers that I've had forever, I also have a pair of fancy ostrich Justin's that I never wear because they're so pretty, and then I have some of those fat baby Ariat's which only fit in certain stirrups so I never wear them. I wear this pair of no-name hand made boots that I got at an expo in OKC a lot and then my Ariat prim rose boots the most. For mucking out, I'll wear either of those last two pair or just tennis shoes tbh. Sometimes if it's wet out I'll throw on these cheap rubber boots that I got at TSC. 

My boyfriend has a pair of Ariat's that he really likes. My son has some Justin's (again super fancy ones that have never seen a spur strap or stirrup). We got my stepdaughter Ariat. 

I think the best boots are ones you like and are comfortable really. I guess if I showed in anything where my dress was important beyond the basic of boots required then I'd find something more fancy.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Like others have mentioned I swear by my Ariat Terrain boots. I've had them over 6 years and they're still amazing condition. The H2O model is waterproof


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

pasomountain said:


> I love these boots by Ariat. They are basically a hiking boot with a heel. I got them originally because if you need to get off your horse while out riding you'll want a comfortable boot to walk in. I've had my first pair for years and can't seem to wear them out! Worn them all over riding and hiking--they are also waterproof--I tested it. My sis bought me a new pair for Christmas so I'm good to go for years more.
> 
> https://www.statelinetack.com/item/ariat-ladies-terrain-boots/E005505 075 TAU/?srccode=GPSLTB&msclkid=35ddc0785cb21cf6b7a59cd


These are what I wear as well, have for 11 years. Love them!


----------

